

[Cringely] What if Microsoft doesn't really hope to buy Yahoo at all? - ph0rque
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080215_004309.html

======
gscott
They can kill Yahoo as the #2 search engine by leaving them unable to do
anything, halfway between being bought out and with employees leaving in
droves before they are fired and as Yahoo is floundering take there #2 spot.

Then MS could take pity on Yahoo and buy them for real, breaking them up and
selling off any pieces they don't want.

